# Colts



## 2400

What kind of Colts do you have, wheel gun, long gun, 1911, auto loader?


----------



## scooter

Colts combat commander model /1911 :-D


----------



## Charlie

My #1 carry gun. Sorry for the poor quality picture. I'll get a better one next time.


----------



## gunny

i love my 1991A1 in 45cal


----------



## 2400

1991A1 among others. :-D


----------



## Bob Wright

Currently only two:

Colt New Frontier, .45 Colt, 7 1/2" barrel.

Colt Single Action Army. 357 Magnum, 5 1/2" Barrel. This gun highly customized. Rear sight is Smith & Wesson, front sight is Ruger Blackhawk. Backstrap is brass from 1851 Navy.

I've beem through several M1917s, New Services, and Officer's Model Match, one Colt Python.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright

I still contend that if Colt had kept the New Service in the line, made it a .44 Magnum and given it the Python treatment, they'd be tall hog at the trough today.

Bob Wright


----------



## jwkimber45

Combat Commander Series 70

Peacemaker .22


----------



## Bob Wright

I nearly forgot completely about one of my all-time favorites, a .22 Colt Frontier Scout, one of those dual-tone little single actions.

This little gun provided many squirrels for the pot.

Bob Wright


----------



## hberttmank

I only have three
Police Positive in 32-20
Series 70 Gold Cup National Match 
Match H-BAR


----------



## michael t

Well lets see

1941 USGI
1951 Commander 9mm
1972 Combat Commander
1995 Combat Commander stainless
1990 Mustang
Old 38 long wheel gun belonged to my father.From around 1900 Shoots good and very tight. Ammo expensive.

I have carried all of the Auto's CC .If I own it is shot .


----------



## Baldy

*357 Phython*

I only got one Colt. It's a 1978 Colt Python 357 Mag. Still shoots as good as the day my wife bought her for me. I can't guess how many rounds have gone through it but they are many thousands.


----------



## rfawcs

4-inch Python .357 Magnum
6-inch Python .357 Magnum
6-inch Boa .357 Magnum
4-inch Trooper .357 Magnum
3-inch Police Positive .38 Special
2-inch Det Sp .38 Special
4-inch Official Police .38 Special
4-inch Pocket Positive .32 S&W
4-inch Diamondback .38 Special
1991A1 Commander .45 ACP
Mustang .380 ACP
1908 Pocket Hammerless .380 ACP
1908 Hammerless .25 ACP
1903 Hammerless .32 ACP. 

I think that's it.


----------



## Charlie

Now there's a Colt guy! Show us some pics (especially of the '03 and '08 hammerless guns, those are my favorites). By the way, how do you pronounce "rfawcs"?


----------



## rfawcs

Charlie said:


> Now there's a Colt guy! Show us some pics (especially of the '03 and '08 hammerless guns, those are my favorites). By the way, how do you pronounce "rfawcs"?


These are the only ones I have photos of so far. I'm trying to find the time to photograph all my firearms.



Top is Official Police .38 SP; Pocket Positive .32 S&W



Top to bottom
1908 Pocket Hammerless .380 ACP
1903 Hammerless .32 ACP
1908 Hammerless .25 ACP

I usually spell it. I haven't figured out a polite pronunciation yet.


----------



## Charlie

I love the look of those hammerless guns. They're sweet. I'd purchase one if I could find one I could afford. fawcs may sound like someone trying to clear their throat (on offense intended). :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## rfawcs

Charlie said:


> I love the look of those hammerless guns. They're sweet. I'd purchaser one if I could find one I could afford.:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


They're some of my favorites also; always remind me of Bogart and Cagney.

You just always have to be on the lookout. I picked up the .380 at a gunshow for $400 4-5 years ago, and the .32 for $500, from a customer of the gunsmith I use who heard me remark I was looking for one. Finding these pistols in good or better condition is pretty tough, and the really nice ones usually command a premium as they are in some demand now.


----------



## Lazyace1975

XSE Light Weight Commander. Be Safe, Lazyace1975. :mrgreen:


----------



## scoop

Bob Wright said:


> I still contend that if Colt had kept the New Service in the line, made it a .44 Magnum and given it the Python treatment, they'd be tall hog at the trough today.
> 
> Bob Wright


and just what is the Anaconda? chopped liver?My Anaconda was the very first handgun I bought myself as an adult .I still own that SweET tHANG!


----------



## Bob Wright

The Anaconda was a fine revolver, but it was stainless steel. And it certainly was no New Service. The New Service was all forged/machined hand fitted carbon steel construction, same as the Python.

The Anaconda was not.

Bob Wright


----------



## mhammer3333

King Cobra is my one and only wheel, Just purchased a 1991A1 that seems to be just a bit more accurate than my Glocks!


----------



## TGS2

I have a couple:

Series 70 Govt:









6" Nickel Python:


----------



## hberttmank

Nice pics, I love that Python.


----------



## Bob Wright

Top Gun Supply,

Beautiful grips on the Python, too.

NE Ohio? Ever go to Fernwood State Park?

Bob Wright


----------



## tony pasley

from 1 saa to a 1911 to 1911a1, 70 series, double eagle, american eagle, detective.


----------



## TGS2

Bob Wright said:


> Top Gun Supply,
> 
> Beautiful grips on the Python, too.
> 
> NE Ohio? Ever go to Fernwood State Park?
> 
> Bob Wright


Thank you!

I haven't been to Fernwood.

Tom


----------



## Mystro

*My Workhorses...*

All Colts:
Delta Elite pre-enhanced, very low serial # 
Trigger and action job. A real sweet shooter.









SS Govt. XSE Built in 2000 Fitted new bushing, trigger and action job. Sold Wilson grips and bought Esmeralda's Gaboon Ebony.(sorry about the old pic) Flawless performance, 3" groups from sandbags at 25 yards. One of my weekly tools at practical shooting matches.









Mark IV Combat Commander, HPB, box stock except for trigger work and Ivory stocks. Shoots 5" groups at 10 yds. Good enough for me.









I luv 'em all! And wouldn't trade a one!


----------



## Guest

*4 pre Series 70, WWII pistols: Remington Rand, Colt, Ithaca, Singer, ORM 1991 that has been mildly customized (read improved), new Series 70 Replica in SS and in blue, and may go for the WWI or just a blue 1991 NRM...have been reducing my collection of SA's and a couple of plastic fantastics to make these Colt purchases.*


----------



## Benzbuilder

Series 70 govt 45 acp (wadgun for bullseye)
Series 80 gold cup trophy 45 acp back up for wad gun
Series 80 govt mustang 380 acp


----------



## Guest

*Here's a few of many....*



















This one is a safe queen.


----------



## Mike Barham

Only one: a custom Commander my father gave me back in the late 80's. It's pretty much a safe queen now, though I carried it for many years.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Guest

*Ain't nothin' like the real thing....*

*rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: *


----------



## Easy E




----------



## Magnum

*What Colts*

I have a
Colt SAA in 45 Colt
Series 80 1911 in 38 Super
Trooper MK III in 357 Mag
New Service in 45 Colt
Vest Pocket in 25 ACP


----------



## BerettaMan

A .22 Woodsman First Series Circa 1931. Light and very accurate. Would like a Delta Elite and something in a 1911.


----------

